

MATT TAIBBI: Greed and Debt - The True Story of Mitt Romney and Bain Capital - fpp
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/greed-and-debt-the-true-story-of-mitt-romney-and-bain-capital-20120829

======
buzzmckinnon
Great article. Amazing how out in the open Romney's hypocrisy is. I really do
think that he's the ideal cipher for the right.

